# Need help with salt water tank (Filter/protein skimmer)



## irishblue82 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a few questions. If i get a protein skimmer do I still need a filter?

If yes can anyone recommend a good combo item that is inexpensive. I don't have a cabinet to put it in so it would have to hang.

Can they go inside the tank? I'd prefer not to have the filter hang off the back.

Last thing...do I have to have live rock?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Can't answer the question as written. You'll need to go back and read the stickies as to why it is so important to outline your plans for a tank before wording this question.

Problem is we don't know if this is a fish only, reef, community or whatever. We don't know the size of the tank, the expectations, your experience level.

In a nutshell if you did huge weekly water changes you wouldn't need a filter or skimmer at all.

Most reefers do not run a canister or HOT type filter at all if using an oversized skimmer with about 1.5-2lbs of live rock per gallon. The idea is that the skimmer will remove solids and the bacteria on the liverock will help breakdown the rest.


----------

